# Where have all the 'strayans gone?



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...Hwrak, Buns...your banter is MISSED!!

Did Turnbull & the libs finally blacklist this site of weaponry??


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Someone once told me that all koala bears are urinary incontinent and have ocular chlamydia. that one looks like it's feeling the pain.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey TT 
I didn't know you had pictures of my wife with a hangover? ???


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

They used to post in the wee hours here, but now it just seems so...dead.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...by the way, can any Aussie (Allen, I'm looking at you) get me one of these things?? I want one so bad...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I mean, awwwww....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

